# Cunningham skinks



## TSC23 (Aug 17, 2008)

My daughter has taken a liking to cunningham skinks so I'm looking at getting her a pair for her birthday, was wondering if anyone out there can reconmend a good book on them or should I go for an Aussie skinks type book. I haven't managed to locate any books on just the cunninghams species so far. I normally keep pythons so I have a bit of reading up to do 1st.


----------



## andyscott (Aug 17, 2008)

TSC23 said:


> My daughter has taken a liking to cunningham skinks so I'm looking at getting her a pair for her birthday, was wondering if anyone out there can reconmend a good book on them or should I go for an Aussie skinks type book. I haven't managed to locate any books on just the cunninghams species so far. I normally keep pythons so I have a bit of reading up to do 1st.


 
I wouldnt recomend Cunningham skinks for a kid.
They dont like being handled, they will bite, and that tail can draw blood.
I mate of mine, got one for his 12 year old son. After a few bites and a cut hand from the tail, his son dosnt want it anymore.
I would recomend a Beardie, Blue Tounge or Shingleback for a young child.
If your daughter can handle and interact with her new Lizard, her love for reptiles will grow.


----------



## Khagan (Aug 18, 2008)

andyscott said:


> and that tail can draw blood.



Haven't seen one besides google pics  but are the spikey bits on it's tail sharp or something?


----------



## MrBredli (Aug 18, 2008)

I agree with Andy; they're not the best lizards for children. A Bearded Dragon would be much more suitable.


----------



## andyscott (Aug 18, 2008)

Khagan said:


> Haven't seen one besides google pics  but are the spikey bits on it's tail sharp or something?


 Yeah the tail scales are hardened scales (almost like the barb on a fishing), used to wedge themselves in rocks.


----------



## Khagan (Aug 18, 2008)

andyscott said:


> Yeah the tail scales are hardened scales (almost like the barb on a fishing), used to wedge themselves in rocks.



Oo ouch! :|


----------



## DanTheMan (Aug 18, 2008)

This kid seems alright with them?
Haha

http://i.pbase.com/g6/27/61127/2/68999357.84H2FG8E.jpg


----------



## mckellar007 (Aug 18, 2008)

i got to play with some for the first time on saturday, they were only young, (4 months) but the bites do hurt a little. very cute though!!!


----------



## andyscott (Aug 18, 2008)

mckellar007 said:


> i got to play with some for the first time on saturday, they were only young, (4 months) but the bites do hurt a little. very cute though!!!


 
In saying that Jason, your a very experianced reptile keeper. a bite from a 4 month old Cunningham skink wouldnt bother you in the least
A young girl could be put off keeping reptiles, if she starts off with the wrong choice of animal.


----------



## mckellar007 (Aug 18, 2008)

andyscott said:


> In saying that Jason, your a very experianced reptile keeper. a bite from a 4 month old Cunningham skink wouldnt bother you in the least
> A young girl could be put off keeping reptiles, if she starts off with the wrong choice of animal.


 
thats what i was meaning, (i didnt word it correctly) it hurt me a little, but i take bites daily, cuts and scratches up my arms and hands constantly. if it can cause me a little pain, its going to certainly upset a little girl.


----------



## andyscott (Aug 18, 2008)

mckellar007 said:


> thats what i was meaning, (i didnt word it correctly) it hurt me a little, but i take bites daily, cuts and scratches up my arms and hands constantly. if it can cause me a little pain, its going to certainly upset a little girl.


 
Dont get me wrong Jason, I wasnt having a go at you. There wasnt anything wrong with your post. I knew what you ment :lol:
I just hope that TSC23 dosnt go ahead with Cunninghams.
They are a look and dont touch kind of Lizard.
The child will want to play, the Cunningham wont.


----------



## mckellar007 (Aug 18, 2008)

andyscott said:


> Dont get me wrong Jason, I wasnt having a go at you. There wasnt anything wrong with your post. I knew what you ment :lol:
> I just hope that TSC23 dosnt go ahead with Cunninghams.
> They are a look and dont touch kind of Lizard.


 

i know you werent, i've had a long day (coles again & cleaning enclosures). not making any sence. well in my mind anyways. 

TSC23: my imput other then not getting a cunningham. if you want to go with a bluey, get a young one. that way it grows and you get to watch, they are very easy to look after and easy to handle. if you want to go with a beardie, go with something a bit older. from what i have seen, young children seem to injured hatchling beardies alot. (not saying this one will, just saying that hatchling beardies can be very fragile). and if you want to go with a shingleback (my personal favorite of the three, then get one as young as possible, when they are born they are around 20 cm's already, so they are quiet big, and they are indestructable! great to watch, (if you put food infront of them). mine just fall asleep on my lap while im watching TV!


----------



## LullabyLizard (Aug 18, 2008)

I have 2 cunninghams and I take them out and handle them - And I'm a young(ish) girl.


----------



## JasonL (Aug 18, 2008)

Cunninghams won't bite as new borns, and if handled and socialised well usually stay calm, saying that, an adult bite on a childs hand would be very nasty, they have fine sharp teeth and very strong jaw pressure. If you can find one, and are willing to pay the extra $$$$$, a Hosmers skink would be a much better option, they don't bite ( though every now and then you might get a nasty one) and are much prettier.


----------



## TSC23 (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks for the imput guys, I have been trying to steer her towards a bluey since the beginning, it may have to just come down to take it and leave it. Or a nintendo might take her mind off it altogether and she can be content with the pythons she handles already.


----------

